#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Airgrid m5 hp - xw - sinal fraco após atualizar pra 5.6.3

## ubntReparos

AIRGRID M5 HP - XW - SINAL FRACO APÓS ATUALIZAR PRA 5.6.3

Sinal fraco ... ou em algumas unidades sinal ótimo, mas não associa.

Como resolver ? tentei também com a versão 5.6.2, também não deu certo.

QUal versão colocar para resolver o problema ?

Não sei qual era a versão antes da atualização, e o modelo é XW.

----------


## PU2TTS

Bom dia tenho percebido isto em 1 litebean m5 tb.
Troquei por nano bean e bingo sem problemas.
Mas na entendi ainda estou em testes trocando versões.

----------


## 1929

> AIRGRID M5 HP - XW - SINAL FRACO APÓS ATUALIZAR PRA 5.6.3
> 
> Sinal fraco ... ou em algumas unidades sinal ótimo, mas não associa.
> 
> Como resolver ? tentei também com a versão 5.6.2, também não deu certo.
> 
> QUal versão colocar para resolver o problema ?
> 
> Não sei qual era a versão antes da atualização, e o modelo é XW.


Estranho isso. Por ventura está marcada a caixa de limitação de EIRP?

----------


## ubntReparos

> Estranho isso. Por ventura está marcada a caixa de limitação de EIRP?


Bom dia... pior que ta marcado sim.... "Auto Adjust to EIRP Limit" mas não importa qual país eu escolha, não consigo desmarcar.

----------


## ubntReparos

> Bom dia... pior que ta marcado sim.... "Auto Adjust to EIRP Limit" mas não importa qual país eu escolha, não consigo desmarcar.


Acredito que uma versão mais antiga resolva o problema, a questão é que ela é XW, portanto, o mais antigo que achei foi 5.5.9.

----------


## jackfukuta

Bom dia isso e facil de resolver

https://under-linux.org/images/misc/quote_icon.png Postado originalmente por *ubntReparos* https://under-linux.org/images/butto...post-right.png 
Bom dia... pior que ta marcado sim.... "Auto Adjust to EIRP Limit" mas não importa qual país eu escolha, não consigo desmarcar.

Quando vc marca a opção "Installer EIRP Control" na ubiquiti não te como voce mexer na potencia em "Calculate EIRP Limit" desmar um e marca o outro que voce meche na potencia normal

----------


## ubntReparos

O MAIS ANTIGO QUE ACHEI FOI O 5.5.6... tem compilance test... mas mesmo assim... sinal fraco... não associa...o estranho é q antes de atualizar associava, e com sinal bom.

----------


## Freenet

Mesmo problema dos nanos do topico anterior :Vamos lá, vc deve estar usando o firmware XMv5.6.3 entaão na aba ADVANCE vc devera marca a caixa Controle de instalador EIRP e salvar, depois disso na aba WIRELESS vc poderá desmarcar a caixa Limite EIRP calculado e vai liberar o deslizante prara que possa aumentar ou diminuir a potencia em dbm.

----------


## 1929

Taí companheiro.. Você fez a coisa certa. Pediu ajuda e esperou pelas respostas...

Não fez igual outro que tem o mesmo problema e postou na meia tarde e como de noite ninguém ainda tinha encontrado o tópico dele, ele botou a boca em todo mundo.

----------


## ubntReparos

> Mesmo problema dos nanos do topico anterior :Vamos lá, vc deve estar usando o firmware XMv5.6.3 entaão na aba ADVANCE vc devera marca a caixa Controle de instalador EIRP e salvar, depois disso na aba WIRELESS vc poderá desmarcar a caixa Limite EIRP calculado e vai liberar o deslizante prara que possa aumentar ou diminuir a potencia em dbm.


Sim amigo... eu fiz isso... tentei também com compilance teste, com Brazil... e nada... so pode ser hardware, mas estranho, porque antes da atualização associava, agora associa e cai, e o pior, são umas 10 ponteiras do mesmo jeito. agradeço a todos.

----------


## 1929

> Sim amigo... eu fiz isso... tentei também com compilance teste, com Brazil... e nada... so pode ser hardware, mas estranho, porque antes da atualização associava, agora associa e cai, e o pior, são umas 10 ponteiras do mesmo jeito. agradeço a todos.


Mas a questão do controle de potência agora está obedecendo com as orientações que lhe passaram, né? Os clientes está recebendo bem o sinal?

Se positivo, dá uma olhada em outras coisas como por exemplo o ACK. Valor muito baixo costuma fazer isso, associar e derrubar a conexão...

Uma perguntinha: Está usando Airmax?

O bom seria colocar um print da aba wireless e da aba advanced.

----------


## rubem

E veja que canal está usando. Use as faixas permitidas no brasil.

Se a Ubiquiti finalmente começou a limitar a faixa dos 5150 a 5350MHz na potência legal pro Brasil e EUA, quem usa essa maldita faixa vai ter potência baixa mesmo.

Entre digamos 5180 e 5805MHz a diferença de potência legal seria de 16dBm, mas conforme o tamanho de antena informado, o rádio pode estar emitindo a -7dBm!

(O limite é 20dbm EIRP, pra ficar no limite legal, se a antena foi informada com 27dBi, o único jeito é emitir a -7dBm, -7 + 27 = 20dBm EIRP)


O Google está com o sistema de geolocalização por rede funcionando muito bem, qualquer dia algum firmware vai começar a usar isso pra definir o país, já que tem muito espertalhão poluindo o espectro usando absurdos 50 ou 60dBm EIRP em setorial ou antena aberta. Firmware novo raramente muda muita coisa no front-end (Visual), muda muito no engine e regulamentações, bem comum um firmware limitar muito a potência num canal, mas outros não.

(E nem sempre adianta mudar de país, metade do mundo ocidental usa regulamentação parecida com a da FCC dos Eua, metade da Europa e Asia tem regulamentação ainda mais severa (Menos potência permitida), não tem nenhum país com tudo liberado então é bem capaz da FCC pressionar a UBNT a capar o compliance test, permitir uso de mais canais mas não permitir potência EIRP alta demais)

----------


## ubntReparos

Sim, o controle de potência esta funcionando... tou testando com vários rádios como AP a uma distancia de apenas 10 mts... e nada... sim, com Airmax.

----------


## ubntReparos

> E veja que canal está usando. Use as faixas permitidas no brasil.
> 
> Se a Ubiquiti finalmente começou a limitar a faixa dos 5150 a 5350MHz na potência legal pro Brasil e EUA, quem usa essa maldita faixa vai ter potência baixa mesmo.
> 
> Entre digamos 5180 e 5805MHz a diferença de potência legal seria de 16dBm, mas conforme o tamanho de antena informado, o rádio pode estar emitindo a -7dBm!
> 
> (O limite é 20dbm EIRP, pra ficar no limite legal, se a antena foi informada com 27dBi, o único jeito é emitir a -7dBm, -7 + 27 = 20dBm EIRP)
> 
> 
> ...


Coloquei Brasil, EUA, Compilance Teste.... nada....

----------


## Akenji

Boa noite 
Primeiro acho que deve ter certeza se o problema é firmware ou hardware.
Pegue um airgrid m5hp que vc tenha certeza que esteja bom e inverta as flashes, com o airgrid m5hp que está com sinal fraco utilizando uma estação de retrabalho se o problema persistir. Bingo o problema é o Circuito RF , caso contrário a flash está com problema, o firmware foi corrompido.
A solução seria a troca da flash ou regravar 


Sent from my iPad usring UnderLinux

----------


## ubntReparos

> Boa noite 
> Primeiro acho que deve ter certeza se o problema é firmware ou hardware.
> Pegue um airgrid m5hp que vc tenha certeza que esteja bom e inverta as flashes, com o airgrid m5hp que está com sinal fraco utilizando uma estação de retrabalho se o problema persistir. Bingo o problema é o Circuito RF , caso contrário a flash está com problema, o firmware foi corrompido.
> A solução seria a troca da flash ou regravar 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad usring UnderLinux


Por curiosidade já fiz isso....nas 10 ... não deu certo...ou seja: Hardware... ai eu pergunto, o que tem nesse firmware 5.6.3 que estraga o hardware ??? Muito estranho !!!!

----------


## ubntReparos

> Por curiosidade já fiz isso....nas 10 ... não deu certo...ou seja: Hardware... ai eu pergunto, o que tem nesse firmware 5.6.3 que estraga o hardware ??? Muito estranho !!!!


Há... e mais.... peguei uma airgrid funcionando normalmente... tirei o chip de rf... coloquei .... e adivinha....... NADA...

----------


## rubem

O que o firmware poderia ter é alguma sinalização diferente que deixa de acionar o amplificador como devia, não manda ele aplicar ganho.

Ou... o firmware sinalizou o amplificador pra aplicar ganho demais e queimou o amplificador (Aí o sinal fica 15 a 20dBm mais baixo mas também não dá um throughput grandes coisas mesmo se aproximar eles pra ter sinal suficiente).

O que acho que devia fazer é enviar o mesmo firmware por TFTP, tenho desconfiança de que o envio pelo setup as vezes grava algumas coisas errado, já tive NS lerdo depois de atualizar pelo setup, que normalizou quando enviei o mesmo firmware pelo TFTP.

(Amplificador queimado pra mim que SEMPRE aquece mais, praticamente queima o dedo, digo, não dá pra aguentar com o dedo em cima. Não sei outro jeito de testar ele a não ser pelo calor, e vendo se o sinal está uns 20dBm mais baixo que devia. Coincidência demais ele queimar junto no upgrade, e ainda mais de 10 unidades)


=============
Agora li que já trocou o amplificador. Então ignora o que falei.
Alias, o "chip de RF" seria o amplificador? Sige5004 ou Sige2003, nem lembro qual o Airgrid usa.

----------


## ubntReparos

> O que o firmware poderia ter é alguma sinalização diferente que deixa de acionar o amplificador como devia, não manda ele aplicar ganho.
> 
> Ou... o firmware sinalizou o amplificador pra aplicar ganho demais e queimou o amplificador (Aí o sinal fica 15 a 20dBm mais baixo mas também não dá um throughput grandes coisas mesmo se aproximar eles pra ter sinal suficiente).
> 
> O que acho que devia fazer é enviar o mesmo firmware por TFTP, tenho desconfiança de que o envio pelo setup as vezes grava algumas coisas errado, já tive NS lerdo depois de atualizar pelo setup, que normalizou quando enviei o mesmo firmware pelo TFTP.
> 
> (Amplificador queimado pra mim que SEMPRE aquece mais, praticamente queima o dedo, digo, não dá pra aguentar com o dedo em cima. Não sei outro jeito de testar ele a não ser pelo calor, e vendo se o sinal está uns 20dBm mais baixo que devia. Coincidência demais ele queimar junto no upgrade, e ainda mais de 10 unidades)
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre atualizo por tftp, nunca pela pagina. O amplificador é aquele pequeno "Q1A se não me engano, mas também tenho modelos com o SE2593A20, que também fiz os testes. Acho que o problema é no chipset, porque já troquei flash, e amplificador, so faltou ram e chipset.

Acho que desisto, mas que é estranho é.


Obrigado a todos.

----------


## 1929

Uma coisa que me chamou a atenção: Dois tópicos com problemas iguais e no mesmo dia.... Depois que comentei neste tópico abaixo até cheguei a pensar que poderia ser problema de versão quando vi este novo tópico com o mesmo relato.

Mas veja que neste tópico o problema já foi resolvido.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...088#post780088

----------


## rubem

As vezes acho que a UBNT anda fazendo como a Intelbras, soltando um beta atrás do outro, mas a Intelbras pelo menos escreve que é beta.

Desconfio disso porque a UBNT não deixa todas as versões velhas estáveis, só algumas.
Agora pra AG XW tem a 5.5.10
https://www.ubnt.com/download/airmax...11511301749bin

Existia a 5.6.2, a 5.6.1, 5.5.9, a 5.5.8, não ví histórico de 5.5.7 mas daí pra baixo tem tudo.
E esse 5.5.10 que nem achei log, está na versão U2 (Update 2, deve ser algo tipo 5.5.12 então). Fico com a impressão que a versão 5.5.10.u2 é a última estável, e as 5.6.1 e 5.6.2 não estão mais no site porque foram beta ou algo assim.



Fora que o aviso de lançamento do 5.6.3 é de janeiro de 2015:
https://community.ubnt.com/t5/airMAX...p/1418475#M305

Mas na seção de downloads a versão mostrada é de 30-11-2015.

Olhando pelo lado positivo, não é só a Intelbras que é confusa nos firmwares (50 betas e 1 stable).

----------


## ubntReparos

> As vezes acho que a UBNT anda fazendo como a Intelbras, soltando um beta atrás do outro, mas a Intelbras pelo menos escreve que é beta.
> 
> Desconfio disso porque a UBNT não deixa todas as versões velhas estáveis, só algumas.
> Agora pra AG XW tem a 5.5.10
> https://www.ubnt.com/download/airmax...11511301749bin
> 
> Existia a 5.6.2, a 5.6.1, 5.5.9, a 5.5.8, não ví histórico de 5.5.7 mas daí pra baixo tem tudo.
> E esse 5.5.10 que nem achei log, está na versão U2 (Update 2, deve ser algo tipo 5.5.12 então). Fico com a impressão que a versão 5.5.10.u2 é a última estável, e as 5.6.1 e 5.6.2 não estão mais no site porque foram beta ou algo assim.
> 
> ...


AGORA ESCUTA ESSA: Quando tenho problemas com memoria flash em equipamentos antigos (XM) eu regravo a flash e pro equipamento ficar com o mesmo MAC eu olho na etiqueta que tem no equipamento e edito o .bin, assim não tenho problemas. Acontece que com equipamentos novos (XW) mesmo editando o .bin aparece a mensagem de "PIRATA" e não consigo acessar a pagina.

Como o meu problema de sinal esta sendo em equipamentos XW, não adianta regravar outra flash, porque não consigo acesso, mas.....

como sou muito curioso, fui pegando minhas carcaças de Airgrid XW e colocando 1 por uma.... até q lá pela 47ª memoria consegui acessar a pagina, configurar, SINAL OTIMO, ASSOCIOU DE PERTO, DE LOGE, NAVEGOU, FEZ TUDO...

Conclusão: Esse firmware 5.6.2 e 5.63 BIXA o equipamento.

PS: Tentei fazer o downgrade para 5.5.8 e 5.5.9 (quando estava com os firmwares 5.6.2 e 5.6.3, a maioria dava erro e não deixava fazer o downgrade.

E as poucas q consegui voltar pra 5.5.8 ou 5.5.9 CONTINUAVAM SEM ASSOCIAR..


MUITO, MUITO, MUITO ESTRANHO, não acham ?

----------


## biohazzard

> As vezes acho que a UBNT anda fazendo como a Intelbras, soltando um beta atrás do outro, mas a Intelbras pelo menos escreve que é beta.
> 
> Desconfio disso porque a UBNT não deixa todas as versões velhas estáveis, só algumas.
> Agora pra AG XW tem a 5.5.10
> https://www.ubnt.com/download/airmax...11511301749bin
> 
> Existia a 5.6.2, a 5.6.1, 5.5.9, a 5.5.8, não ví histórico de 5.5.7 mas daí pra baixo tem tudo.
> E esse 5.5.10 que nem achei log, está na versão U2 (Update 2, deve ser algo tipo 5.5.12 então). Fico com a impressão que a versão 5.5.10.u2 é a última estável, e as 5.6.1 e 5.6.2 não estão mais no site porque foram beta ou algo assim.
> 
> ...


5.6.2 foi lançada, E MENOS de 15 dia depois a UBNT Lançou a 5.6.3. O problema descrito até o presente momento vivenciei na 5.6.2, foi uma dor de cabeça do cão, em uma torre que subi a versão Licensed, cliente desconectava, painel não era encontrado, depois que coloquei a 5.6.3 ficou bem melhor, mas os 2 versões que encontrei maior estabilidade, foram as 5.5.9 e 5.5.10, mas hoje rodo 5.6.3 em mais de 700 equipamentos, mais de 40 Rockt e não tenho observado este relato, com relação a nomenclatura utilizada para os Firmwares ubnt, infelizmente representa o produto já testado, a versão beta esta no site da comunidade UBNT, e tenho uma que acho bacana, lá tem varios betas, antes de chegar na que iram disponibilizar no site mesmo da UBNT, ninguém deve esperar um versão acabada de nenhum software ou firmware, pois sistema é algo vivo, e mutável, precisando de constantes correções e melhorias.



Agora vejam o link que eu criei, e um relato igual nosso amigo ai.

@RODRIGOQUATI 



Ja neste outro tópico a pessoa esta em duvida, mas o motivo é por que não esta sabendo configurar o equipamento para entrar com a opção licensend.
Veja

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=183427&page=2

----------


## ubntReparos

Me desculpem se eu estiver errado, mas não consegui criar anuncio, pois não tenho CNPJ..... seguinte, PRECISO DE 50 OU 100 unidades de TAMPA DE NANO LOCO M5, PAGO R$ 5,00 a unidade, URGENTE, caso queira vender a carcaça completa a gente combina, whatsApp, 62 9458 1897.

----------


## juniorsantos2012

isso e perda de potencia defeito mesmo amigo faço reparos na minha empresa de antenas ubiquiti e mirkotik segue o link

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...rf-dc-e-rb-_JM

----------


## GOIANOINDIARAGOIAS

boa noite eu faço o reparo das airgrid e qualquer equipamento ubiquiti inclusive as fontes poe, semana passada consertei 900 delas. 

Tenho o componente S4 = code K das argrid M5 pra vender; novo e original;;; vou ver se faço o anuncio no mercado livre. 

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...5-pcs-novo-_JM

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...o-original-_JM

Duvidas estou a disposição : whatsapp: 64 981053828 ou 62 99447-6155 - Obrigado.

----------

